# Spay incision infection??



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Watch for green, pus, discharge. My daughter worked as a vet tech for seven years but is not a vet. She says the skin swelling is sometimes normal. Would for sure warrant trip to the vet to check tomorrow. If she gets a fever may want to take her sooner.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I would just add be sure to keep Kimmy from licking or fussing with the incision, even if it means she has to wear the dread plastic collar. Please let us know how she's coming along.:clover:


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

A friend of mine had her dog spayed and her incision looked like that. It went away after a couple weeks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pipikuma (Oct 30, 2012)

Did your friend have to take her dog back to the vet or just wait it out?

Kimmy is wearing her cone of shame 24/7 actually. 

Does it look bad from the picture? She's my first dog so I'm not too sure about these kind of things 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## julietcr1 (Nov 10, 2012)

I worked at a vet years ago but I can still say it doesn't look bad on this picture. Just keep an eye on it and get an antibiotic cream from the drugstore just in case. Use it only if you see lots of red skin arround and or green or yellow discharge.


----------

